# [gelöst] KDE-Installation bricht ab

## Todie77

Hallo,

wollte nun endlich mal KDE installieren, aber das läuft natürlich auch nicht ohne Probleme. Habe zu der Fehlermeldung bereits einen Thread hier im Forum gefunden, dort ist das Problem leider nicht gelöst.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-872987-start-0.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.2
> 
> [32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo
> ...

 

emerge --info =kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> app-shells/bash:     4.2_p8
> 
> dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1
> ...

 

emerge -pqv =kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] kde-base/system-config-printer-kde-4.6.2  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix)" 
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> ...

 

[/quote]Last edited by Todie77 on Mon Apr 25, 2011 7:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Zeig uns mal

```
eselect python list
```

pykde4 ist definitiv installiert, ist eine Abhängigkeit von system-config-printer-kde.

Die Meldung "ImportError: No module named PyKDE4.pykdeconfig" sagt mir, dass wohl das PyKDE4-Modul der verwendeten python-Version nicht gefunden werden kann.

Wenn eselect python list keinen Eintrag mit einem "*" dahinter hat, wählst du mit 

```
eselect python set [nummer]
```

eine python-Version aus. Kürzlich gabs ein Update auf python:2.7, setze am besten das. Die :3.1 solltest du nicht nehmen, da viele Pakete noch nicht nach python3 portiert wurden.

Nach dem Setzen solltest du python-updater laufen lassen, um alle installierten python-Module für die neu gesetzte Python-Version zu installieren. Danach sollte system-confg-printer-kde durchlaufen.

Viel Erfolg

Franz

----------

## Todie77

Danke, hat funktioniert.

----------

